# MY TiVo HD s3 HDD crash 160GB I need an image



## amatheu (Feb 6, 2010)

My Tivo HD hardrive crash, how can I get an image to restore my tivo? Har drive was 160gb WD GreenPower
thanks


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

Purchase InstantCake for your specific model from dvrupgrade.com.


----------



## amatheu (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks mr. unnatural for the quickly answer, but this restore my original 160gb to a tivo? if yes can you give me a small how to? thanks again


----------



## amatheu (Feb 6, 2010)

what happen was I was upgrading to bigger HDD abd when I make the backup of the original was some recordings and other things, now when I try to restore the backup I get that the drivers is to small, is working with a 640 GB but I want to keep my original drive just in case


----------



## amatheu (Feb 6, 2010)

Mr. Unnatural are you on line? thanks


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

amatheu said:


> what happen was I was upgrading to bigger HDD abd when I make the backup of the original was some recordings and other things, now when I try to restore the backup I get that the drivers is to small, is working with a 640 GB but I want to keep my original drive just in case


You can solve that problem by low level formatting your drive as the *drive too small *will come if the drive is off by only 1 bite, lots of free software to low level format Hard Drives.


----------



## amatheu (Feb 6, 2010)

OK when I try to restore the image my drive say is 312579695, when I try to restore the image I get the message that my drive is to small that at list I need 312581745 so the difference is 2050 bytes is possible to fix it?


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

A replacement drive needs to be as big or bigger than the original drive or the image won't fit. There's no way around it unless you're a Linux guru and know how to create a small image. If your original drive is only 160GB then there's no better time to upgrade to a larger one. Using Instantcake is very simple and I'm pretty sure the procedure for using it is posted in one of the sticky threads as well as on the dvrupgrade website. They also have a support forum if you run into problems.


----------



## amatheu (Feb 6, 2010)

mr.unnatural said:


> A replacement drive needs to be as big or bigger than the original drive or the image won't fit. There's no way around it unless you're a Linux guru and know how to create a small image. If your original drive is only 160GB then there's no better time to upgrade to a larger one. Using Instantcake is very simple and I'm pretty sure the procedure for using it is posted in one of the sticky threads as well as on the dvrupgrade website. They also have a support forum if you run into problems.


Thanks, but the problem I running is that I mess up the original drive when I made the backup, I ready can copy to a larger HD that I'm using now, but I mess up my original drive, and I want to put that drive back to original configuration, when I try to copy the image I have from the bigger HD is when I get the error that my drive is to small, the tivo is only one week old, can I return it and get new one? or not? thanks all way for you help


----------

